# DYN~O~MITE HYPO....EYE CANDY!



## N2TORTS (Aug 16, 2015)

Another 1 of a kind Hypo Redfoot produced at Tortoise Cove'....



















JD~


----------



## Onidara (Aug 16, 2015)

Omg Jeff omg!!!


----------



## sendie (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 16, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Lyn W (Aug 16, 2015)

So beautiful!!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 16, 2015)

Yeah...that tortoise is sweet looking. So beautiful and different!


----------



## wellington (Aug 16, 2015)

Whoa, that one is really nice. I think that one is just a hair nicer then Purple Man. Btw how is that one do you know? (Sorry if I got it's name wrong )


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 16, 2015)

Anyway you can post pics of mom and dad?


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 16, 2015)

WOW!

Surely sweet! !


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 16, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> Anyway you can post pics of mom and dad?



Kieth you can find more info and pics here ....  (click on Hypo Redfoot Project @ top of page)

http://www.tortoisecove.com/


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 16, 2015)

wellington said:


> Whoa, that one is really nice. I think that one is just a hair nicer then Purple Man. Btw how is that one do you know? (Sorry if I got it's name wrong )


Yes ....I agree Barb , and no word on Da' Purple man in quite some time ...I will have to fill ya in on the whole story.

and now reviewing the pics ....most of them actually sorta suck . when this one is a tad bit older I will post more .. ( it truly is a stunning specimen)..


----------



## gingerbee (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow!! Are you keeping this guy???


----------

